# Your Favorite Wine Kit Manufacture



## TxBrew (Jul 21, 2016)

What is your favorite wine kit manufacture?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 21, 2016)

I buy from Fine Vine Wines aka The Wine Maker's Toy Store!


----------



## Smokin_Paul (Jul 21, 2016)

I like making all brands but I love the quality at a reasonable price I can get by buying RJS kits. I also like the low priced Fontana kits, especially the 5.5lt kits. I've made very good wine from tweaked Fontana kits. Part of the fun is taking a low end kit and manipulating the recipe/process to make a better wine. One of our favorites is made from a WE Vintners Reserve kit. 

It's not the kit, it's the winemakers skill that makes good wine.


----------



## clawrence111 (Jul 21, 2016)

I purchase my kits from Finevineaines.com, The winemaker's toy store


----------



## oreoman (Jul 21, 2016)

I make Winexpert kits for my reds and whites. For my fruity wines I like orchard breezin' and Winexpert. Both are equal- just different flavors. 
I feel Winexpert has a nice , good quality kit plus they have excellent customer service.


----------



## lindberg (Jul 21, 2016)

I buy from Finevinewines in Texas and usually I purchase RJS kits. My favorite is Valpolicella Ripassa with the raisins and oak. This tastes so great!!! Other than that kit I like big reds from Spain or Italy.


----------



## calvin (Jul 22, 2016)

I've only done winexpert. That's the only brand available around me. Can't say I care to much for the red kits. All have kit taste imo. Whites are awesome


----------



## milehiscott (Jul 22, 2016)

To be fair, Wine Expert is the only one I know anything about and I have never used a kit.


----------



## gratus_fermentatio (Jul 22, 2016)

I've never used a wine kit. I'm not opposed to them, I just never used one.
Regards, GF.


----------



## semtorq (Jul 22, 2016)

Winexpert are the only ones around me. All have been very good, both flavor and kit contents. I have no problem sticking with them, but yes, they are the only kits I can get around here


----------



## yabbadew (Jul 22, 2016)

I've never used a kit either. I generally buy my supplies from Label Peelers.


----------



## Abs (Jul 22, 2016)

For manufacturer it depends what I'm looking for, price, and quality. I prefer to buy through Labelpeelers though. Great company with great prices and service.


----------



## Enologo (Jul 22, 2016)

I've only made the kits from Wine Expert in the beginning when I started. Lately I've been making juice pails with some fresh grapes added.


----------



## rdecristo (Jul 22, 2016)

I generally like Winexpert kits the best. I find the juice to be good quality.


----------



## winojoe (Jul 22, 2016)

I only use RJ Spagnols since the only wholesale distributor for Wine Expert Kits (LD Carlson) will not sell to me. They say there are too many homebrew stores in my area. Can you believe that?  So, I give my business to BSG Handcraft for the Spagnols kits.


----------



## decoleur (Jul 22, 2016)

I want kits with skins.


----------



## audmkamp (Jul 22, 2016)

Haven't made enough of these to offer an opinion.


----------



## Kandy (Jul 22, 2016)

I've used Cru, RJS, and Wine Expert. I like the Cruise and RJS over Wine Expert.


----------



## Gael (Jul 22, 2016)

I have used WinExpert so far because that is what's available at the local homebrewing store and shipping costs at online retailers typically kill a good deal. I did the RJS Amarone which is turning out awesome after 7 months in the carboy.


----------



## Vincent (Jul 22, 2016)

I've had good luck with Wine Expert. Low ends kits are easy and gave me the experience to experience and refine processes without wasting money on an expensive kit. Eclipse series are fantastic, especially Stags Leap District Merlot - absolutely incredible red!


----------



## cimbaliw (Jul 22, 2016)

My vote is biased. The lhbs only sells winexpert and that's all I've ever made. About 1/4 of the 100 gallons or so I make annually is kit wine. Half comes from juice buckets and the rest; db, skeeter pee and apfelwein.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 22, 2016)

I like the Wine Expert.


----------



## SandbaggerOne (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm partial to Cellar Classic and Mosti Mondiale.

Cheers,
SB


----------



## stormbringer (Jul 22, 2016)

The winemaker's toy store.


----------



## Geno4vino (Jul 22, 2016)

*favorite kits*

Cellar craft, RJS, and wine expert with grapes


----------



## bkisel (Jul 22, 2016)

Overall I prefer RJS but have only been doing WE this past year. For whatever reason(s), now that I'm in rural PA and have to mail order, I've been finding WE kits to be less expensive when total cost of the - item and shipping and handling - are taken into consideration. I wait for sales in order to keep my cost down. I'm also doing more fruit wines then ever before.


----------



## molitorr (Jul 22, 2016)

Way back I try an ice wine kit made by Diamanti I believe it was. Came out great and was loved so much I quickly ran out and still asked for more. Don't know though if they went out of business as I haven't found them again....


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jul 22, 2016)

I've only made the WineExpert Eclipse kits so far, and I haven't had a finished wine yet.

Next year I'm going to make an Amarone, so it sounds like I may need to look at other options as I do not believe there is an Eclipse version of it. I read the WineExpert Selection has one, but I heard some others are better. Though the post I read that said that was from 2010 and also said it didn't have grape skins pack which I believe it does now.

As the time gets closer, I'm sure I will ask you guys your recommendation for Amarone kits.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jul 22, 2016)

Bejesus!

I just went to www.finevinewines.com as many here noted they use them. They are EXPENSIVE! They want over $70US more for the Eclipse Super Tuscan than what I pay for it and the same for all the other Eclipse kits! 

Their prices are above retail! ($169 retail vs their $188) Ouch!

I paid $114 for my Super Tuscan at LP.


----------



## richmke (Jul 22, 2016)

I think it was Cellar Craft Showcase where they packed the skins in a plastic jar with a wide mouth. That was my favorite. Recently, I have only seen skins in bags.

I have made Winexpert, Cellar Craft, and RJS, Seems like the kits with the best reviews have been Cellar Craft, so those are the ones I have made recently.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 22, 2016)

They are actually playing by the rules here (MAP pricing). The price is not $188 but $169 as everyone now gets the "growers club discount".

You may wake up one day to find that LP no longer stocks Eclipse Kits with what they are doing as they could be pulled by the manufacturer for not following MAP.



dcbrown73 said:


> Bejesus!
> 
> I just went to www.finevinewines.com as many here noted they use them. They are EXPENSIVE! They want over $70US more for the Eclipse Super Tuscan than what I pay for it and the same for all the other Eclipse kits!
> 
> ...


----------



## soccer0ww (Jul 22, 2016)

Have done only wine expert kits. They are decent, but I think the white kits turn out much better than the red kits.


----------



## froeschli (Jul 22, 2016)

I buy buckets of must from Costas in Hamilton. he owns shares in a bunch of vinyards, and has very reasonable pricing. (usually about $30 per bucket). 
they don't cater to "exotic" wine making supplies (if you need pectic enzyme, or a specific strain of yeast etc, you have to look elsewhere) but the "standard lineup" (corks, bottles etc) is priced much better than at wine making boutiques or magnottas for example...


----------



## Papawdude (Jul 22, 2016)

To be fair, I can't recall who I got my last kit from was and I've also yet to test the batch (that I started some three years ago). The one before that was a gift which was probably five years ago. I remember it was in a blue box. It was okay to me but my friends all raved about how good it a wine it was. I thought it was very watered down. This last one I purchased. I remember it was a dark green box and was around $70. It looks and smells more like a real mass produced wine. My most recent attempts (or incarnations really) have been mead or from the trees in my yard (apple, pear, peach, plum and blackberry). I never really paid any attention to them for years until I started tinkering with wine making. 


sorry, i'm rambling again......I chose "other" because I'm ignorant.


----------



## roger80465 (Jul 22, 2016)

I use Cellar Craft and RJS most of the time. I avoid Wine Expert because of the MAP pricing. I refuse to play that game. It's a shame because I would like to try a couple Eclipse kits. Oh, well, I will live with my decision.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 22, 2016)

I love the Winexpert Island Mist kits. I always add extra juice concentrate and corn sugar and they turn out incredibly. It may be more of a "koolaid" wine...lol...but they are so tasty and my friends beg for more.


----------



## Brian55 (Jul 22, 2016)

Mosti Mondiale 23 Liter kits. Dump it into your fermenter, add the yeast and such and you're done. No messing around with measuring and adding water back into a juice concentrate. I really hope WE and/or RJ's jumps onto this for their premium kits.


----------



## jsbeckton (Jul 22, 2016)

roger80465 said:


> I use Cellar Craft and RJS most of the time. I avoid Wine Expert because of the MAP pricing. I refuse to play that game. It's a shame because I would like to try a couple Eclipse kits. Oh, well, I will live with my decision.




Like others have said, you can get these from LP for about $130, including shipping!


----------



## Rocky (Jul 22, 2016)

I have made wine from Cellar Craft, KenRidge, Mosti Mondiale, WinExpert, Williams Brewing and RJ Spagnols kits. Lately, however, due to the ready availability and excellent pricing, I have been almost exclusively WinExpert. This notwithstanding, I voted for Cellar Craft as my favorite and KenRidge would be a very close second. I feel I give the same attention to any kit I make and the results that I have achieved from Cellar Craft and KenRidge are unsurpassed. And yes, I realize they are both Vineco wines. They are just a little harder to get and significantly more expensive than the top of the line WinExpert kits.


----------



## Lynnelt (Jul 22, 2016)

I have the same problem as someone who posted earlier - Wineexpert kits are the only ones I can get around here. I am interested in following this thread, though, because if I ever go somewhere and see ones that have a good following --


----------



## Sag12 (Jul 22, 2016)

Since I've been introduce to winemaking by someone using fresh juice pals, I've been working with Mosti Mondiale only for the last four years. IN addition to their fresh juice, I have also tried their sterile must (All Juice). Very satisfying so far.


----------



## TasunkaWitko (Jul 22, 2016)

I voted for the Master Vintner Fresh Harvest Fruit winemaking kit:

http://mastervintner.com/master-vintner-fresh-harvest-fruit-winemaking-kit/


----------



## guarddog (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't use any wine kits.I pick my own fruit and start from scratch and add my own sugar


----------



## bkisel (Jul 22, 2016)

TasunkaWitko said:


> I voted for the Master Vintner Fresh Harvest Fruit winemaking kit:
> 
> http://mastervintner.com/master-vintner-fresh-harvest-fruit-winemaking-kit/



I don't think the survey was/is for equipment kits. Is it? The reason I say this is because I don't believe WE & RJS, two of the most popular wine kit manufactures in the survey, sell wine _equipment_ kits.


----------



## avatar (Jul 22, 2016)

I started out using Wine Expert kits, since it is readily available at the LBS and reasonably priced, so it is the only one I know anything about.


----------



## Boyd (Jul 22, 2016)

As I make my wines from wild or scrounged fruits I have no need for a kit.


----------



## mwestern (Jul 22, 2016)

We have tried quite a few different kits but our best has been the many choices offered by Wine Expert , we've tried 2 port kits and they were by Diamanti kits but they were very good kits.I do most of our buys on Ebay because of the prices and Free shipping on many of the kits offered for sale . We have bees and I have started sweetening some of our kits alittle with honey and we're looking forward to a different taste ..


----------



## jensmith (Jul 22, 2016)

Fresh fruits and vegies for my wines. Tried a couple canned fruit baces, not sure I would call them a kit. Don't even remember which ones. They were alright, fresh is better.


----------



## jburtner (Jul 22, 2016)

I just started this hobby and have only made WE Eclipse so far - I will say I went that route because after my initial research my initial impression was that these were high quality and that's what I am interested in.

At this point I'll keep making some kits but have just ordered a Mosti Amarosso 23L bucket (with 2x extra grape packs for 2x the fun) because I drank some Amaronne and Ripasso recently and fell in love all over again.

Also have that new WE super tuscan on order -

Really looking forward to figuring out how to get some fresh grapes or must buckets here in season and making all my carboys available for that fun 

Cheers!
-jb


----------



## rustbucket (Jul 22, 2016)

I had a hard time deciding what wine kit manufacturer I prefer. Initially, I planned on voting for Cellar Craft with RJ Spagnols and WineXpert tied for second choice. However, my purchase history favors WineXpert. Since actions speak louder than words, I ended up voting for WineXpert as my favorite.


----------



## wineygirl (Jul 22, 2016)

I have used quite a few brands and have never really been disappointed. To be fair I usually tweak some of the kits a bit. I might add white cranberry or peach to the Riesling, or sour cherry to the white merlot or whatever sounds good to me. I just enjoy the process and being able to share it with family and friends.


----------



## zalai (Jul 22, 2016)

I have voted for Cellar Craft . My second choice would be RJS .I don't have enough experience with Wine Expert to rate them .


----------



## Dentman (Jul 23, 2016)

I've done mostly fontana kits. the wine expert kit i did do wasn't even close to the hot rod fontana ones I've done. I'm sure the higher priced kits are better but I'm a casual winemaker, just having fun with it


----------



## kartracer088 (Jul 23, 2016)

the store I use only carries Winexpert. I have made only a MullerThurgough, a white Zin, and a red blend and all have been good and are getting better as they age. Recently bought a Pinot Noir kit and will get it started soon. Only started 6 months ago and am now looking at trying fresh grapes this fall. Also started a 3 gallon batch of strawberry wine from fresh strawberries. 

I wonder a little about the short time span from start to bottling but I am following the directions.


----------



## harmony (Jul 23, 2016)

*Winexpert is #1*

We, at Harmony Winery in Fishers, Indiana, use juice kits and winery series bulk juices from Winexpert, RJ Spagnols and US Elite wines, to produce our line of fine wines. The Winery is both, a winery, and a U-vint facility. We allow folks to come in and take a class, making their own batch, which they purchase. 
We offer a great alternative to our customers with juice and wines from all over the world!!!
We have found the highest quality and character detail in these 3 producers.
Delivery and customer service with our wholesalers is excellent too. 
The only downside we have is when they discontinue one of our best selling products like Nero D'avola and the White Chocolate White Port style wine. 

We started as amateur wine makers, winning 21 medals, and to date 29 as a commercial winery. 

We also bring in bulk juice in barrels from Chile, California, France, Newy York and Italy to make much larger batches in our tanks too. 

Thanks for asking. If you are in the area, stop in and taste some wines. We also sell the kits and all wine making supplies.

Cheers,
Harmony Winery


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jul 23, 2016)

They are all good if the winemaker takes care. Oh, and you forgot Williams kits.


----------



## Mizpa (Jul 24, 2016)

I've never bought any recently, my wife is the wino and she drinks very little - I just make them on my own from juices when she needs or wants more.. I bought one from an LHBS many years back, and it sucked - it was a red Burgundy wine, but that won't help your survey, Sorry!


----------



## Pete49 (Jul 24, 2016)

I have only made the Wine Expert kits so far. They have been turning out really good so far. I buy from The Brew Shop in OKC. They have a pretty good selection. I have a Pinot and a Trinity Red aging now. Getting ready to start another kit or maybe a juice bucket this time.


----------



## shdixon (Jul 24, 2016)

*Winexpert Kits*

In central Ohio Winexpert leads the way. Making wine now for a year and a half. We have made 11 Winexpert kits, 2 more are now in fermentation, and 5 more just waiting to get started.

Not a bad batch yet. All really good. Some have been outstanding.

Once these are all going I think my first non-Winexpert wine will be to make a batch of Walmart wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 25, 2016)

Wine Expert is the most popular Concentrate kit since it is in almost every store in part because their main supplier this carries this brand. I prefer kits from RJ Spagnals but the truth of the matter is the more you pay for a kit the better the quality is.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 25, 2016)

I use 'em all. But mostly Cellar Craft, RJS and WE - not in any particular order.


----------



## Brian55 (Jul 25, 2016)

Clearly this question should have been posted in the "Kit Winemaking" section. We could have eliminated at least three pages of replies from non-kit makers.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 26, 2016)

I doubt it.


----------



## vernsgal (Jul 26, 2016)

I buy RJS as my main go to. I used to live right by the company and got some terrific sales.Now I know the kits so I remain with them


----------



## LiliPrincess (Jul 26, 2016)

I haven't used a kit as yet, but will feed back when I do for sure


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 26, 2016)

*Wine kits to use*

Lookup Eclipse on Ebay.


----------



## DoktahD (Jul 29, 2016)

*Favorite kits*

These day I mostly do Cellar Classic Winery Series as the included crushed skins make a HUGE difference in the final product. No matter what kit I use, I tweek them to taste and ALWAYS omit potassium sorbate, as it makes all the wines taste like bubble gum. Have to delay bottling though well beyond their recommendation.


----------



## Matt_Pruszynski (Jul 31, 2016)

*Clarification about MAP Program with Winexpert kits*

Mike,

My name is Matt Pruszynski with Label Peelers and I'd like to clarify a few things. First, the MAP program is not a requirement coming from the manufacturer, Winexpert, but instead is a requirement from the Wholesaler that carries the exclusive US rights to the Winexpert kit line, LD Carlson, who is also from Kent, Ohio like us.

Secondly, the MAP program is exactly that, a Minimum Advertised Pricing, and we adhere to every requirement of that policy and have received formal approval from LD Carlson that what we are doing is actually above board and NOT against any rules. We do not advertise any pricing below MAP but instead encourage customers to add the kits to their carts to find out what we charge. As approved by LD Carlson, once a kit is added to a cart, it is no longer a public advertisement but instead is a private transaction between us and our customers.

Finally, we have the utmost respect for Winexpert and the superior quality of their products over any other kit manufacturer in the world and have a great working relationship with LD Carlson and are very fortunate to have them located right down the road from us. We are not going anywhere and plan to continue to offer Winexpert Eclipse and all of their great product lines for years to come.

Sincerely, 

Matt Pruszynski
Label Peelers



ibglowin said:


> They are actually playing by the rules here (MAP pricing). The price is not $188 but $169 as everyone now gets the "growers club discount".
> 
> You may wake up one day to find that LP no longer stocks Eclipse Kits with what they are doing as they could be pulled by the manufacturer for not following MAP.


----------



## LindaLou (Aug 1, 2016)

Cellar Craft Showcase wines. I've tried wine expert, didn't care for it. Love Cellar Craft!


----------



## MichaelCfffg (Aug 3, 2016)

Vintner's Harvest is the only one I've tried so far, and so far have been very pleased with. I buy their products at our local Friar Tuck's.


----------



## Pittsburgh127 (Aug 18, 2016)

I really like the Winexpert Eclipse and Selection kits and buy them almost exclusively. Although, I will use Cellar Craft Showcase kits occasionally. I've also had good success with Juice Buckets from Luva Bella.


----------



## lilvixen (Aug 18, 2016)

I started winemaking via online research, so I read up on Cellar Craft, RJS, and Winexpert. To better understand their differences, I bought one kit from each to start. The instructions were all different, but that helped show me what parts are flexible and what variations are available in wine making. From the juice perspective, CC and RJS smelled and tasted better than WE, but that may be due in part to the varietals. I fermented the three wines over the month of June (give or take a day), so nothing has had time to age yet, but I'm still more impressed by the CC and RJS than the WE. Since I purchase my kits online, I'll likely stick to CC and RJS, depending on sales, promos, and shipping.


----------



## RaymondoChin (Sep 26, 2016)

So far I have only done the Wine Expert Eclipse kits. I have done them for a couple of years as they are cheap. I have been thinking about going to a more expensive kit but just haven't yet. I do tweak the kits by adding more sugar and adding part of the Fpacks pre ferment to dry them up some. They turn out very good that way. Not so much like a wine cooler. Have also made several variations of DB and just did my first batch of real grapes.


----------

